
Playstation 5 - karxxm
https://techcrunch.com/2020/03/18/sony-finally-unveils-playstation-5-details/
======
LordOfWolves
> Sony was planning a much bigger reveal in a few weeks at GDC in SF, but,
> well, COVID-19 happened. So here we are with a live-streamed version of the
> event, offering far and away the deepest dive into the next-gen console.

I wonder how far we are from purely digital launches for many products.

Aside: TechCrunch should really stop hijacking the back button. You shouldn't
have to possess frontend development skills to know how to disable the
intrusive JS which powers this.

